# Senectitude



## Maywalk (Oct 20, 2022)

Today's Word.  
YEP !!!!!!!!!  That describes me to a T.


----------



## horseless carriage (Oct 20, 2022)

Senectitude from the Latin senectus (“aged, old age,") senex (“old.") Senile is also of the same Latin origin: "suited to or characteristic of old age," The one drawback to celebrating senectitude is that it is the last stage of life. Next stop, The Pearly Gates.


----------



## Maywalk (Oct 20, 2022)

Yep I DID say it described me well.


----------

